# Exterior stain cedar



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a patio covering to stain that is built out of cedar. My question is what would the best stain be for longevity with all the uv light that Oklahoma gets. I have used penefin and ready seal in the past and like how they apply but they do not last very long 3-4 years.


Is that just the nature of this and I have to live with it and explain that to the customer or is there a product that will last longer. I thought about using bm waterborne translucent arbor coat. I used it on a log cabin last year and it worked great but not sure how it will hold up but since it waterborne it should stand up to uv light better.

I know I do not want anything that builds a film that's for sure. If any of you guys have a product suggestion I would be happy to hear it.


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

3-4 years is quite a decent lifespan for a non-film-building coating. I'd be interested to hear if anyone has seen any penetrating product consistently last longer than that on a fully exposed surface.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I just wish I could offer more than that. I hate telling people you have to redo every three years. That's what I always do but I wish that wasn't the case. I am afraid it is the reality just hoping it wasn't.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

If u have unrealistic expectations then your customers will be wore
Nothing non film building ( and most film building for that matter) will last over three years and still look good
If it was me I would use sikkens log and siding two coats and every year or so do a maintenance coat


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

jacob33 said:


> I just wish I could offer more than that. I hate telling people you have to redo every three years. That's what I always do but I wish that wasn't the case. I am afraid it is the reality just hoping it wasn't.


That's called job security. Redo horizontals every two years, spindles every four.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I would use either Sikkens, or Flood

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I just saw this stuff posted on another site, I've never heard of it. Looks promising.

http://www.onetimewood.com/

Anybody used it?


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

According to the annoying pop-up ad on the right of my screen Olympic Elite is the product for you:no::no:


----------



## Cusingeorge (Jan 19, 2008)

Since I make TWP, I'll chime in here also. I have yet to find a "non film forming" exterior stain/finish that will give you more than 3-4 years of life (color retention and resistance to mold and mildew growth). Vertical surfaces do not take the same abuse as a horizontal surface. There are plenty of good products out there (not plugging mine here guys), but all will require at the least, a maintenance coat every 1 1/2 to 2 years, for color retention if nothing else. 

Stay away from the film-formers (solid color, prime and paint, etc...) as they can retain moisture in the wood and cause rot from the inside out.

That One Time Wood that Jmayspaint noted looks interesting, I'll have to go get some and test it out.....


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

The one time looks promising. 7 year warranty. I will have to try some out. That is when it gets warm enough. Please keep my informed. My supplier just started carrying the Vermont Naturals line. I shop sprayed some half log and it was installed in Feb. In a few weeks i will recoat and give back some input. If anyone has a goto product, i am willing to try just about anything for decks. Havent had any luck with getting them to last more then a couple of years. Right now I am pushing the Cabot australian wax on my custumers but Its a hard sell cause of the yearly maintenence coat.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Looked into the One Time a little more, the reviews on amazon aren't good. And it's expensive. 






I like Olympic Max. It will go about 3 yrs.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Have you heard anything on the vermont naturals? Seems like onetime is snake oil. 1 coat 7 years is just to good to be true.


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

If you can get messmers products i'd say give it a shot, they have a product called U.V. Plus and it holds up great. Its made just up the road from me. Its a semi transparent penatrating oil stain, it has a alot of trans-oxide pigments to shed the uv rays. I see your in Oklahoma so TWP should be easy to find, heard that stuff is the sh!%.:thumbup:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Tested One Time Wood next to Baker's Gray Away (very similar to TWP for those that don't know the product). Customer bought it and asked me to apply it to a side door walkout.. maybe 20 s.f with a couple of steps. Main deck just around the back wall was done with Baker's. If anything the Baker's deck received more sunlight and foot traffic. (the walkout deck did get enough sun to cure the product but it took 5 days to do so)

In six months the One Time Wood deck color shifted. In a year dramatically faded. In two years when I went back to see if the Baker's deck needed a maintenance coat, the One Time wood deck was a mix of blotchy, flaking color and gray wood and mold. Homeowner had me strip it off and of course, it was a difficult strip. 

Don't buy into hype products. NOTHING lasts longer than 3 years. Stick with the high quality oils from TWP, Baker's Gray Away and Armstrong Clark. Those are literally the only three products that will perform and actually benefit the deck. (maybe Ready Seal could be included, i just don't care for non-curing finishes)


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Boco said:


> Have you heard anything on the vermont naturals? Seems like onetime is snake oil. 1 coat 7 years is just to good to be true.


Boco, I have a long time customer that is chemically sensitive. She has a ten year old cedar deck that has an old Cabot SPF finish on it (don't ask...) that is almost gone. She wants me to do a full sanding and cleaning prep and follow with either Vermont Naturals or Hemp Oil. Both are sold at a local "green" building supply store but I can't find any reviews on either. 

Please let me know if you find anything on this...thanks.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Ok i will let you know, but with the weather forecast its going to be at least a month before touching any decks or cedar siding.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> Don't buy into hype products. NOTHING lasts longer than 3 years. Stick with the high quality oils from TWP, Baker's Gray Away and Armstrong Clark. Those are literally the only three products that will perform and actually benefit the deck. (maybe Ready Seal could be included, i just don't care for non-curing finishes)



I have not used or seen TWP, Baker's Gray away or Armstrong Clark in any of our paint stores in town. Its a smaller town that's probably why but what is the difference between TWP and Ready Seal I was under the impression they were similar. What do you mean by not curing. Does that mean TWP forms a film of some sort. Just curious always trying to learn more. 

Would you say TWP is better than Ready Seal?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

jacob33 said:


> I have not used or seen TWP, Baker's Gray away or Armstrong Clark in any of our paint stores in town. Its a smaller town that's probably why but what is the difference between TWP and Ready Seal I was under the impression they were similar. What do you mean by not curing. Does that mean TWP forms a film of some sort. Just curious always trying to learn more.
> 
> Would you say TWP is better than Ready Seal?


George from TWP might be able to help guide you towards a more local retailer. Some stores will bring in a product for you. Bakers and A/C you have to order yourself. They generally take 3-4 days to arrive.

TWP has some different formulas that do different things. The main difference vs Ready Seal is that the RS has no resins. its pure parafinic oil. It never cures. That's great for wood but because it dives so deeply the coverage rate is abysmal and under the right conditions, it can track onto people's feet. I know a ton of guys that use it without issue but I had a bad experience with kids trampsing from a pool into the house. TWP is not film forming, it just cures inside the wood and at the surface. Anything waterborne, regardless of what the label says, forms a film.


----------



## Cusingeorge (Jan 19, 2008)

jacob33 said:


> I have not used or seen TWP, Baker's Gray away or Armstrong Clark in any of our paint stores in town. Its a smaller town that's probably why but what is the difference between TWP and Ready Seal I was under the impression they were similar. What do you mean by not curing. Does that mean TWP forms a film of some sort. Just curious always trying to learn more.
> 
> Would you say TWP is better than Ready Seal?



Hey Jacob33, send me a PM telling me your location, and I'll point you in the right direction for both TWP and Ready Seal, you can decide for yourself.


----------

